
Corporate B.S. Generator - srathi
http://www.atrixnet.com/bs-generator.html
======
krylon
The first few tries were a little too obvious, but then, magic happened:

    
    
        interactively orchestrate B2B meta-services
    

Cool idea!

~~~
harigov
Not as cool as this one

>professionally incubate state of the art "outside the box" thinking

~~~
jpm_sd
I think that's the Google X mission statement

------
state_less
One could sell administrator bot to all the universities and other large
organizations for a small fraction of a human admin's pay.

What should we do next administrator bot?

continually envisioneer goal-oriented initiatives

------
leeoniya
reminds me of Enterprisify your Java Class Names!:

[https://projects.haykranen.nl/java/](https://projects.haykranen.nl/java/)

~~~
geodel
It is good but a bit unsatisfying as they are stingy on factories, handlers,
proxies and singletons.

------
buserror
Excellent. I rate it pretty much as high as the git man page generator! Thanks
for posting, and please, PLEASE, all of you, do continue to uniquely develop
performance based scrums, it is essential to this company's future!

[0]: [https://git-man-page-generator.lokaltog.net/](https://git-man-page-
generator.lokaltog.net/)

------
memco
Also a handy memorable password generator!

~~~
yeukhon
Now you have exposed the magic.

------
jrobn
rapidiously fabricate standards compliant experiences

This sounds like a goal bullet on any bank password requirements “feature”.

------
nickt
If you've not seen it, the "Turbo Encabulator" is a good watch.

[https://youtu.be/MXW0bx_Ooq4](https://youtu.be/MXW0bx_Ooq4)

------
InternetUser
The 3 best I got:

dynamically cloudify long-term high-impact architectures

distinctively grow hyper-scale convergence

enthusiastically leverage other's resource-sucking partnerships

fungibly repurpose resource-sucking technology

------
chrisallenlane
1\. Generate a phrase

2\. Append "on the blockchain"

3\. Launch your ICO

~~~
sudouser
4.proffit

------
brunoborges
No "blockchain" in the list of nouns :-(

------
em3rgent0rdr
"efficiently plagiarize cross-unit results"

At least they're honest.

------
camwiese
Did you find this in the citation of an ICO white paper?

------
ryanpcmcquen
Appropriately scale extensible quality vectors.

------
musage
I haven't worked on this for ages, and never really finished filling up all
word lists with enough words, but just to give you an idea for how you can get
fun results in a super simple way, some excerpts from the files that make it
up (the "algorithm" is actually easiest part, the hard and fun bit is coming
up with words), and some examples:

some examples for some word lists:

    
    
        buzz adj			atomic, neutral, energetic, dynamic
        buzz adj process		integrating, horizontal, dynamic
        buzz adv			dynamically
        buzz noun device		generator, module
        buzz noun process		integration
        buzz noun resource		wisdom, community, client, security, information
        buzz noun resource plur	clients, partnerships
    
        corp adj corp-feature	governmental, associated
        corp adj corp-status	incorporated, associated
        corp adj resource-feature 	public, open, governmental
        corp name			indigo, paradox
        corp noun process		processing
        corp noun resource		information
    
        gen letter 			a, b, c
        gen name given female	gabi
        gen name given male		bobby
        gen name sur		smith, frank
    

snippets using those:

    
    
        corporation°[Buzz adj] [Buzz noun process] [Corp adj corp-status]
        corporation°[Buzz adj] [Buzz noun process] [Corp noun corp-type]
        corporation°[Buzz adj] [Buzz noun process] [Corp noun corp-type] [Corp adj corp-status]
        corporation°[Buzz adj] [Buzz noun resource] [Buzz noun process]
        corporation°[Buzz adj] [Buzz noun resource] [Buzz noun process] [Corp adj corp-status]
        corporation°[Buzz adj] [Buzz noun resource] [Buzz noun process] [Corp noun corp-type]
        corporation°[Buzz adj] [Buzz noun resource] [Corp noun corp-type]
        corporation°[Buzz noun resource] [Buzz noun process] [Corp noun corp-type] [Corp adj corp-status]
        corporation°[Corp adj corp-feature] [Buzz adj] [Buzz noun resource]
        corporation°[Corp adj corp-status] [Buzz adj] [Buzz noun resource] [Buzz noun process]
        job description°[Buzz adj] [buzz noun item sing] [Buzz noun process]
        job description°[Buzz adj] [buzz noun process] of [Buzz noun resource]
        job description°[Buzz adj] [buzz noun processor] of [Buzz noun resource]
        job description°[Buzz adj] [buzz noun resource] [buzz noun process]
        job description°[Buzz adv] [buzz verb]s the [Buzz noun item plur]
        job description°[Buzz adv] [buzz verb]s the [Buzz noun resource] [Buzz noun item plur]
        job description°[Buzz adv] [buzz verb]s the [Buzz noun resource] [Buzz noun process]
        job description°[Buzz noun item sing] [Buzz noun process]
        job description°[Buzz noun resource] [Buzz noun process]
        job description°[Buzz verb]s the [Buzz noun resource] [Buzz noun process]
        job description°[Buzz verb]s the [Buzz noun resource] [buzz noun item plur]
    

and then both can get used in templates in various ways. Some results:

> _Founded in 1974 by Ethelbert V. Bonior and Kristian Elliott, we specialize
> in recognition of speculation, with a value-added certification of
> plausability. Other areas of expertise are trust production, fusion of
> confusion, digitized networks counting, needs-based definition of e-business
> and privacy redefinition._

> _Founded in 1997 by Corabella A. Franks and Marrissa Dante, we specialize in
> discovery of encryption, with a digitized reduction of authority. Other
> areas of expertise are greed tracking, interfacing of transparency,
> structured synergy transportation, driven computing of music and storage
> transfer.`_

Our products include:

Eco-centric Badger Pool

For stability integration. Streamlines plausability.

    
    
        - private change enhancer
        - capability identification packager
        - re-contextualized archiver of feedback
        - sophisticated elimination of mindshare
        - ethical module enforcement producer
    

Tertiary Web Branch

For quality assurance response. Seizes space.

    
    
        - efficient analysis of greed
        - integrated communication visualization
        - bi-linear footprint transaction
        - feedback redefinition visualizer
        - technology responder

